# ebay gehackt...was tun???



## franky77 (2 August 2009)

Kann mich seid heute nicht mehr mit meinen daten einloggen.."passwort falsch"!!!!...desweiteren mein passwort auch nicht mehr ändern,bekomme keine email...Wie sollte ich weiter vorgehen???...habe bei ebay angerufen,nur da möchte eine automatisierte stimme ein telefonpin,von dem ich aber nichts weiß...habe jetzt zunächst eine mail an ebay gesendet,nur das dauert sicher....:-?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: ebay gehackt...was tun???*

Hi, ist vielleicht ne blöde Idee, aber bist Du ganz sicher, dass keine Feststelltaste aktiv oder die NumLock-Taste evtl. aktiv bzw. deaktiviert war ??


----------



## franky77 (3 August 2009)

*AW: ebay gehackt...was tun???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi, ist vielleicht ne blöde Idee, aber bist Du ganz sicher, dass keine Feststelltaste aktiv oder die NumLock-Taste evtl. aktiv bzw. deaktiviert war ??



Geht nicht,denn ich bekomme ja auch bei Anfrage "Passwort vergessen?"...keine mail mehr,desweiteren habe ich unter MeinEbay kaufen,bestimmte Artikellisten gespeichert,wobei ich dann auch bei neueinstellungen emails,infos bekomme seid gestern garnichts mehr...alles schließt darauf,das jemand der mein passwort geknackt hat,auch meine emailaddresse geändert hat!!!!Da ich telefonisch ebay nicht kontaktieren kann (fehlender Telefonpin),habe ich schon vor ca.24h eine email an das Servicecenter mit emailadresse und handynummer gesendet,jedoch immernoch keine Antwort!!!!...so langsam gehts mir immer schlechter,den ich weiß nicht ob sich jemand einen scherz erlaubt,oder gerade kräftig eingekauft,verkauft wird....überlege schon die kripo zu verständigen!!!!????....


----------



## Eniac (3 August 2009)

*AW: ebay gehackt...was tun???*

Warst Du schon hier: Wie schütze ich mein Mitgliedskonto und melde einen Kontodiebstahl? ?

Suche mal nach Deinem Mitgliedsnamen und überprüfe, ob evtl. betrügerische Angebote eingestellt wurden.


Eniac


----------



## franky77 (3 August 2009)

*AW: ebay gehackt...was tun???*

Bin der Sache auf die Spur gekommen,habe die Zusammenhänge vermeintlich erkannt und hab das Problem gelöst!!!

Am 30.07.09,ließ ich mein Virusprogramm durchlaufen,dabei erkannte es folgenden Trojaner('TR/Skintrim.F.36' ).....ließ ihn löschen,aber wohl zu spät!

Am 01.08.09....ging ich das letzte mal auf ebay on,es funktionierte alles....

Am 02.08.09....ging ich 12uhr on und merkte mein passwort ebay stimmt nicht mehr,über passwort vergessen,mailte ich ebay,jedoch keine mail von ebay an mich,bzw.mein mailprogramm usw...da ich shiss bekam schrieb ich ebay über das sicherheitsteam per mail an,keine antwort...

am 03.08.09...immer noch keine antwort via handynummer oder via email von ebay,sendete nochmals eine email ans sicherheitsteam,wieder keine antwort,weder aufs handy,noch via email....dann nahm ich via live chat kontakt mit ebay USA auf,(diesen livechat gibt es nur in den USA)aufgrund meiner english kenntnisse konnte ich dort kontakt mit einem moderator/admin von ebay aufnehmen und schilderte ihm mein problem,nach rückfragen telefonnummer,emailadresse,persönliche kennung (die ich bei ebay hinterließ),prüfte er mein account und teilte mir mit,das irgendwer (der trojaner???) mein passwort geändert hat.....er sendete mir eine email (rücksetzung passwort)an meine Emailadresse,die ich nie erhielt!:-(
Dann versuchte er es über handy....abfrage telefonpin,das funktionierte ebenfalls nicht!!!!

Somit versagte er mir erstmal jede weitere hilfe!Logisch

Also checkte ich mein emailaccount...GMX:-(...und stellte zufällig unter filtereinstellungen fest,das jemand(der trojaner?????)folgende einstellung gemacht hat...."alle von meiner emailadresse und von ebay versendeten mails an eine bestimmte adresse..."......web.de"....(mehr weiß ich nicht mehr) senden und löschen"....?????

Daraufhin löschte ich die einstellung,änderte mein GMX passwort und nahm wieder mit dem netten admin im ebay livechat USA kontakt auf,der sendete mir nochmals eine mail mit rücksetzung meines passwortes und siehe da ich hatte wieder zugriff auf meinen ebayaccount,zum glück stellte ich keine negativen bewegungen (Verkäufe/Käufe) fest....

Ich änderte sofort meine Emailadresse und mein passwort bei ebay,besorgte mir weiterhin ein neuen Emailaccount und ebenfalls neues passwort!!!

Alles ist wieder im grünen bereich!!!

jetzt sah ich auch bei ebay...die Antworten vom Sicherheitsteam,die mir sagten,das da tatsächlich was nicht stimmt......

Antwort dort: Ebay Deutschland will sich die Tage noch bei mir melden,mal schauen was kommt!!!!!

FAZIT:Ich vermute das jemand mein GMX-(Emailaccount gehackt hat),die Filtereinstellungen geändert hat (alle Mails aussgehend von meinem emailaccount empfangen hat,weiterhin alle mails zu und von ebay umgeleitet hat) und zusätzlich mein ebay passwort geändert hat!... Ob durch den von mir entdeckten Trojaner oder jemand anderen entzieht sich meiner kenntniss!!!!!...ZUM GLÜCK WAR DAS WOHL NUR EIN SPASS,DENN ES WURDE MEINEM EBAYACCOUNT  KEIN SCHADEN ZUGEFÜGT!!!!!

Stellt sich die Frage warum es nur in den USA diesen Livechat mit einem Admin/Moderator von Ebay gibt,der SOFORT,mit meinen persönlichen Angaben natürlich mein Account checkte und mir weiter helfen konnte????
Nagut zugegeben war das entscheidende ja meine veränderten Filtereinstellungen in meinem GMX-emailaccount,durch wen auch immer....!!!:wall:

Ich denke,ich werde in zukunft ebay weitestgehend meiden,meiner eigenen Sicherheit zuliebe,denn das Geld wächst jaa nicht aufn Baum`!!!!:-D

Was meint ihr zu meinem Vorfall????..Das ding ist doch Stern TV reif...oder????:-D

Mfg.franky77


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2009)

*AW: ebay gehackt...was tun???*



franky77 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu meinem Vorfall????..Das ding ist doch Stern TV reif...oder????:-D



Naja, nicht gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen!

Dass man sich mal ein Trojaner einfängt, passiert halt, wenn das benutzte Antivirenprogramm diesen noch nicht kennt.
Du solltest hier eins verwenden, welches die Signaturen täglich aktualisiert und nicht ggf. nur 1x die Woche.
Auch solltest Du Dir die Zeit nehmen, Deinen Rechner öfters zu scannen.

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber oft sitzt das Sicherheitsrisiko vor dem Rechner *duckundweg*


----------

